
Highly skilled workers from India & China will be able to get Green Card faster - parth16
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/30/us/green-card-backlog-may-ease-for-some-from-china-and-india.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimespolitics&seid=auto
======
kirmizi
Will this mean that quotas will be overrun by Indians and Chinese in the next
few years because of all the people that have been waiting in line, making it
longer for other nationalities get a green card?

